# Question about my sump



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I have purchased a used tank that is in very good condition, it's currently a fresh water system, however it is drilled and set up for salt water. This is a picture of the 50 gallon sump system. It looks like it could be used as a refugium, I am just wondering what changes would need to be made to do this before I set everything up.

Thanks,


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

how water gets in the middle return chamber from the drain chamber on the right?

the picture is really bad to discuss anything

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

There is a gap on the bottom between the drain and the middle chamber.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Washout said:


> There is a gap on the bottom between the drain and the middle chamber.


I would make few additional baffles.

Look on this website. there are also several designs for the sumps

http://www.melevsreef.com/node/710

have a look also on these links at the bottom of the page

Everything you want to know about sumps - Part I
Everything you want to know about sumps - Part II
Everything you want to know about sumps - Part III

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

